# task manager disabled?



## tdm (Nov 26, 2005)

My PC has a virus and the task manager has been disabled. How do I enable the task manager so that I can see what is going on. What is MMC? This PC has w2k w/sp4. Please help.


----------



## Ice4444 (Apr 19, 2005)

Either install a good(updated) anti virus app or take your hard drive out and put it in a machine with a good anti virus app installed. Do a full scan and remove all of the viruses. As soon as the virus is removed you will be able to use the task manager. If you are on a network you can use a remote task manager to see whats going on.

Microsoft Windows Help Quote
"MMC Microsoft Management Console
Microsoft Management Console (MMC) hosts administrative tools that you can use to administer networks, computers, services, and other system components."


----------



## tdm (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks ice, I am not able at this time to connect to the network or even the web. I was trying to run some anti spyware from the cd, but even that cannot be found after triple checking the connections and swapping cd rom drives. Is there a way to make this thing find D:\ so that I can try some cd's? The cd rom is good and will power up, but the pc does not even find D:


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

This should free Task Manager

Download & save to Desktop - *UnHookExec.inf* 
Right-click the UnHookExec.inf file and click install. (This is a small file. It does not display any notice or boxes when you run it.)


----------



## One eye (Dec 31, 2005)

sUBs said:


> This should free Task Manager
> 
> Download & save to Desktop - *UnHookExec.inf*
> Right-click the UnHookExec.inf file and click install. (This is a small file. It does not display any notice or boxes when you run it.)


 I tried this with no luck. Any more ideas on how to reenable my task manager?

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

One eye said:


> I tried this with no luck. Any more ideas on how to reenable my task manager?


Dan,

Your task manager issue is probably related to malware. It may be wise to post a Hijackthis log at HJT Log Help forum.

Please click <*here*>


----------

